# 3 Strikes Bill Update



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

BOSTON (AP) - Supporters of a bill that would abolish parole for habitual violent offenders are pressing legislators to pass the measure before the session ends on July 31.

Les Gosule (GAW'-suhl), whose daughter Melissa was raped and murdered in 1999 by a man with 27 prior convictions, and law enforcement representatives have scheduled a news conference near the Statehouse on Wednesday.
Both legislative branches approved the so-called "three strikes" provision last year, but the Senate included it as part of a broader crime bill that would also do away with mandatory minimum sentences for non-violent drug offenders.
House and Senate negotiators have been trying for months to reach consensus, but appear to be running out of time.
Critics of the three strikes provision warn it could unfairly target minority groups and lead to prison overcrowding.

http://www.masslive.com/news/index....ew_call_to_pass_mas.html#incart_river_default

Unfairly target minorities.....ya ok

Overcrowd prisons.....build another one


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Only problem I see with 3 strike laws are officer saftey. I believe California saw an increase in assaults on PO's among perps who were looking at their third strike. Why not 2 strikes, or if your an asshole you go to jail for a long time.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

PPD54 said:


> Les Gosule (GAW'-suhl), whose daughter Melissa was raped and murdered in 1999 by a man with 27 prior convictions, and law enforcement representatives


Wow! Another example of perfect punctuation placement.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll say it... I'm so sick of this political correctness and minority bullshit. Quote - "_could unfairly target minority groups"_ - How can anyone state such a blatent lie? An habitual criminal should go.... period. I don't give a shit what his ethnic background is.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Marks72 said:


> I'll say it... I'm so sick of this political correctness and minority bullshit. Quote - "_could unfairly target minority groups"_ - How can anyone state such a blatent lie? An habitual criminal should go.... period. I don't give a shit what his ethnic background is.


My favorite follow up to "tougher penalties unfairly target minorities" is "so, you're saying that only minorities commit crimes and are repeat offenders." There was one ultra liberal that I used to work with that would have fits whenever I'd point that out. If I even remotely annoyed with her on a given day, I would follow up with something to the effect of what a racist position that is.


----------

